
Google Chrome Tests Replacing URLs with Search Queries in Address Bar - jonny383
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-chrome-tests-replacing-urls-with-search-queries-in-address-bar/
======
finnthehuman
Google, like all modern web companies, have a similar approach to lowering the
floor when it comes to usability.

1 .Assert that a computer interface is unacceptably complicated and asking for
any level of computer literacy is nerd bullshit for poindexters.

2\. Change to something superficially more approachable, but requires users
learning another custom one-off interaction model.

3\. Crash the usability ceiling into the floor so none of those shifty nerds
get any ideas.

4\. Hide everything else in a hamburger menu, and then use surveillance data
to tell yourself that because features aren't used therefore nobody would
benefit from using them.

Ever seen a highschooler use computers/phones? They're so fucking bad at it
that they'll write school reports on their cellphones. Not only does it not
cross their minds that touch tying on a real keyboard would be an improvement,
they're resistive to the idea because they're soaking in media that guides
them to the platform that makes the media the most money. FFS I saw a student
unironically argue that doing CAD on a phone was better than a laptop.

------
saurik
This is something Apple has already done for Safari on iOS (and maybe macOS,
but I wouldn't know as I don't use it there).

